# "109's"



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I was able to get a couple of the "109's" in a box split a long while back. I should have insured them, they burned in a fire.













At least they were damn good as they burned! :u IMHO they are/were ready to smoke. I just wonder what 10 more years will do for them.

OPT


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

wayne
these are the ones that cigar texan got???if so ... i have wondered for a while how they were.

derrek


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

i still have mine... i'm waiting 10 years- 

what burned? hope you're ok-


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Wayne

My diet consists of standard issue stuff. What is a 109?


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

robmcd said:


> *what burned? hope you're ok- *


You're kidding, right? Tell me you're kidding. The cigars burned, probably one at a time, unless Wayne had help. :r

Now, having chastised robmcd (since he offered that rare opening), I agree with Lamar. What's a 109? (turnabout is fair play, Dave, but please don't be too harsh)


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

drc said:


> *You're kidding, right? Tell me you're kidding. The cigars burned, probably one at a time, unless Wayne had help. :r
> 
> Now, having chastised robmcd (since he offered that rare opening), I agree with Lamar. What's a 109? (turnabout is fair play, Dave, but please don't be too harsh) *


yeah- wayne's always setting things on fire... when i saw that i thought he burned down his house. anyway- for the rude remark i will have to let you wonder what a 109 is a little longer. :fu


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

old style rounded end double corona


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

is a prominente (double corona) with a slight taper on the head that a few folks were able to aquire a year or so ago.

MRN Page 325 talks a little about it


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Thanks!


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

dvickery said:


> *wayne
> these are the ones that cigar texan got???if so ... i have wondered for a while how they were.
> 
> derrek *


Poker sums it up pretty good what they are.

Had I known cigar texan was getting any, I would have jumped on it!

And yes, I had help burning both of them at the same time 

OPT


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

ive heard that the new hoyo 109's suck...


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i heard that the new hoyo 109's are the bomb shizzle diznit. :fu 

maybe we will just have to smoke some to find out


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Here's a pic of a Partagas Luci "109"


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

nice pic. Jack. I used to have a couple that looked like that  

OPT


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

wow, they do look sweet.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

I got some hoyo 109s/extrvaganzas while on my recent trip to Cuba .
They've been hit and miss.I'm stuffing them at the bottom of my humi and hoping it does them well ,escpecially for what they cost.


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

Those are / where some of the best cigars I have ever smoked.
Now Cigartexan - lets see I can trade you 2500 lars for one of those cigars.
(I knew we all needed a laugh) 
More appropriate nowadays - how about 16 feet of pipe and a pipewrench..?
Or a 1972 ford Pinto?

LOL

Have a great one..
Hb


----------

